# The Matrix Awakens mit UE5: 35.000 Fußgänger, 7.000 Gebäude, kein Spiel



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix Awakens mit UE5: 35.000 Fußgänger, 7.000 Gebäude, kein Spiel*

					Epic Games hat einige Details zu "The Matrix Awakens: An Unreal Engine 5 Experience" veröffentlicht. Beispielsweise soll das Straßennetz der simulierten Stadt 260 km lang sein und knapp über 45.000 parkende Autos enthalten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens mit UE5: 35.000 Fußgänger, 7.000 Gebäude, kein Spiel*


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Dezember 2021)

Gestern gesehen die Demo, ist schon nice was geht, bis Spiele so aussehen dauerts eh.
Bisher bekommt man das Optische nur mit reshade und mods hin.
Aber die Zeit wird kommen das sowas Standard wird.
Die letzten 25 Jahre die ich Zocke waren schon echt toll und ich war dabei.
Leider leidet die Qualität der Spiele ganz schön und die nötige Hardware ist teuer geworden.

Allerdings hab ich in 25 Jahren begriffen das alles mal günstiger wird und nur die eigene Ungeduld das teuerste Lehrgeld ist.


----------



## MarcHammel (11. Dezember 2021)

Hab die Demo zwar nur auf Youtube gesehen, aber das war schon einigermaßen beeindruckend und sah richhtig toll aus.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (11. Dezember 2021)

Die Demo ist gut gemacht, die Beleuchtung bei Nacht ist sehr schön und das obwohl das noch als experimentell gegenzeichnet ist.
Das einzige was mal wieder nicht schön aussieht ist der Bereich um den Kopf, wenn man die Kamera (schnell) um die Figur dreht. Da entstehen sofort offensichtliche hässliche Artefakte, da die ganzen Upscaling Tricks an den feinen Haaren versagen. Vielleicht würde es helfen ein Bereichen um den Kopf immer in nativer Auflösung zu rendern.

Man darf gespannt sein, was die Engineentwickler noch aus den aktuellen Konsolen rausholen werden. Das war ja "nur" die Unreal 5. Mal sehen was die First Parties mit ihren Inhouse Engines schaffen werden. Da geht ja meist mehr als mit der aktuellen Unreal Engine.


----------



## 4thVariety (11. Dezember 2021)

Ein Unreal 5 Demo nur auf AMD Konsolenchips. Das würde ich mal als Fehdehandschuh in RIchtung Nvidia und PC werten und zwar einen der gesessen hat.

Die Message an den Steamdurchschnitt ist klar, ihr müsst die durchschnittliche 1060 oder 1660 die ihr habt nicht mit 1000€ -2000€ teuren Karten aufrüsten, die Konsolen haben das für weitaus weniger Geld voll im Griff.

Klar findet man Fehler wenn man will, aber ein normaler Kunde der bislang 60er Serien von Nv und deren AMD Äquivalent gekauft hat wird da nix zu meckern haben.

Aus PC Spieler Sicht kann man nur hoffen, dass die Demo bald auch für den PC kommt, denn solche Demos gehen sonst schon an die Mainstream Substanz. Demos wie diese geben sogar Konsolenzweiflern den Glauben, dass dort Spiele sind die es so anderswo nicht gibt und gleich gar nicht zu dem Preis.

Es ist nicht nur die Grafik, es ist der Maßstab von Spieler zu Spielwelt, der hier ein ganz anderes Niveau hat. Das merkt man, wenn man da langläuft. Ein GTA ist immer eher so eine 1:12 Modellwelt in der Zentrum der Großstadt und Außenbezirk 10 Autominuten voneinander getrennt sind, anstatt 90 Minuten Fahrtzeit wie das in der Realität wäre.


----------



## rhalin (11. Dezember 2021)

Da ist aber kein RT drin oder?
Wenn ich in Fenster schaue, sehe ich mich zwar als Spiegelung aber teilweise überschneidet sich die Umgebung wenn die Fenster durch einen Rahmen getrennt sind.


----------



## AlphaSec (11. Dezember 2021)

rhalin schrieb:


> Da ist aber kein RT drin oder?


Doch, laut Eurogamer Artikel schon:



> Of course, Nanite is backed up by Lumen, Unreal Engine 5's exceptional real-time global illumination system, but The Matrix Awakens sees Lumen taken to the next level, with extra performance and fidelity in indirect and diffuse lighting delivered by the hardware-accelerated ray tracing hardware in the new consoles, which can also offer up ray-traced reflections and area light shadows. These systems are exceptionally heavy on performance, meaning that Epic leans in heavily on its TSR (temporal super resolution) solution that injects data from prior frames into the one currently being rendered in order to improve quality. A really nice touch in the demo occurs after the chase scene, where the action pauses for a series of sweeping scenes that showcase exactly how Nanite, time of day, temporal super resolution and the mass AI systems actually work.



Quelle:
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2021-the-matrix-ue5-demo-is-incredible


----------



## Kupferrrohr (11. Dezember 2021)

Hab's eben mal auf der PS5 " gespielt".
Sieht schon sehr nett aus, aber für ein echtes Spiel braucht man halt wesentlich mehr (komplexe) Mechaniken, die auch wieder Ressourcen fressen. Bis echte Spiele in einer glaubhaften Größe so aussehen, wird es noch etwas dauern.
Außerdem ist die Performance sehr mau, gefühlte unstätige 30 fps mit teilweise massiven Drops und Microfreezes.


rhalin schrieb:


> Da ist aber kein RT drin oder?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt und ausprobiert. Es gibt RT aber die Strahlenreichweite der Spiegelungen ist sehr gering, vllt 7m-10m und die Spiegelungen sind sehr diffus.
Habe einen von mir auf dem Vorplatz geparkten Wagen (etwa 5m vor der Scheibe) in der Spiegelung gesehen, während der fließende Verkehr dahinter nicht mehr angezeigt wurde.


----------



## twack3r (11. Dezember 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ein Unreal 5 Demo nur auf AMD Konsolenchips. Das würde ich mal als Fehdehandschuh in RIchtung Nvidia und PC werten und zwar einen der gesessen hat.
> 
> Die Message an den Steamdurchschnitt ist klar, ihr müsst die durchschnittliche 1060 oder 1660 die ihr habt nicht mit 1000€ -2000€ teuren Karten aufrüsten, die Konsolen haben das für weitaus weniger Geld voll im Griff.
> 
> ...


ODER aber, man hat sich entschieden die Techdemo auf dem größten Mainstream Markt zu zeigen und will nicht, dass parallel zu den Videos mit grottigen  fps und und RDNA2 typischer RT Schwäche auf einmal Videos dazukommen, die das Ganze in schön auf tatsächlich peformanter (PC) Hardware zeigen.

Ist natürlich weniger dramatisch als Deine Story, gebe ich zu.


----------



## pgcandre (11. Dezember 2021)

Echt hübsche Tech Demo und tolle vorab Werbung für den Kommenden Blockbuster von Warner Bros.  Aber mehr auch nicht.  Wie viel Arbeit man braucht um ein (un)fertiges Spiel auf dem Markt zu bringen mit wirklich fetter Engine  zeigt ja schon Cyberpunk die PC Version.  Optisch für mich sogar noch beeindruckender als die Matrix.   Wir schauen dann mal in 4-6 Jahren bis ein Spiel die Technik umgesetzt bekommt.  Aber hüsch ist es schon..  Wo bleibt ne PC demo


----------



## owned139 (11. Dezember 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ein Unreal 5 Demo nur auf AMD Konsolenchips. Das würde ich mal als Fehdehandschuh in RIchtung Nvidia und PC werten und zwar einen der gesessen hat.


Es gibt auch immer jemanden der wirklich jedes Thema Richtung AMD vs Nvidia lenken kann...


----------



## Galaxy90 (11. Dezember 2021)

Jen-Hsun Huang sitzt bestimmt gerade an seiner Konsole und bestaunt es


----------



## INU.ID (11. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2KU8AWuAaHE:570

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Dezember 2021)

Matrix UE 5 Tech Demo. Schon jetzt besser als es Cyberpunk 2077 jemals war.


----------



## ric84 (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich war die ersten 10min echt baff, als ich realisiert habe, dass ich mich da plötzlich frei bewegen kann. Das sieht schon wahnsinnig gut aus. In gta stehen gefühlt nur 100 Gebäude und das hier wirkt wie echt. Bin gespannt was die Zukunft mit der neuen Engine und triple A Entwickler bringen wird.


----------



## dragonor (11. Dezember 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Matrix UE 5 Tech Demo. Schon jetzt besser als es Cyberpunk 2077 jemals war.




Tja, wieder mal ein typischer Hate-Kommentar, ohne Sinn und Verstand.


Zur Demo: Naja, mal schauen, was die eigentlichen Entwickler dann so daraus machen.. auch Performance-technisch.


----------



## FetterKasten (11. Dezember 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Matrix UE 5 Tech Demo. Schon jetzt besser als es Cyberpunk 2077 jemals war.


Es gab schon Stellen in Cyberpunk,  vor allem Innenbereiche oder auch außen Hauptspots wie JigJig Street usw,  die verdammt gut aussahen.

Die normale Grafik außen sah dann aber größtenteils aus wie in Gta San Andreas mit Spiegelungen 

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn die Matrix Demo auf Pc noch erscheint. 
Wenn die Entwickler mal für konkrete Grakas die Spiele so optimieren würden wie für Konsole, nicht auszudenken wie gut manche Sachen aussehen würden.


----------



## rhalin (11. Dezember 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn die Entwickler mal für konkrete Grakas die Spiele so optimieren würden wie für Konsole, nicht auszudenken wie gut manche Sachen aussehen würden.


Da vermute ich ja eben das Problem, wo willst du da anfangen und wo aufhören?
Wenn du es auf eine 3090 optimierst ist das toll für alle die eine haben aber lohnt das den Aufwand?
Ich weiss nicht wieviel Arbeit das ist.
Und so toll optimiert ist es auch auf die Konsolen noch nicht, denn es gibt sowohl Texturfehler, Probleme mit dem Supersampling als auch Ruckler.


----------



## Downsampler (11. Dezember 2021)

dragonor schrieb:


> Tja, wieder mal ein typischer Hate-Kommentar, ohne Sinn und Verstand.
> 
> 
> Zur Demo: Naja, mal schauen, was die eigentlichen Entwickler dann so daraus machen.. auch Performance-technisch.


Klar, Mann! I love hating! Und hintendran der Haß-Smiley!  

Aber bei "ohne Sinn und Verstand" da bist du der Meister, nehme ich an?!


----------



## bohnengegart (12. Dezember 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Aber bei "ohne Sinn und Verstand" da bist du der Meister, nehme ich an?!


Man könnte schon meinen, dass dein Vergleich ohne "Sinn und Verstand" daherkommt...
Ich meine, das eine ist eine _Tech_demo, die im Idealfall das grafisch maximal machbare darstellen soll,
auf der top-aktuellen UE 5 - und das andere ist ein komplettes Spiel auf Basis eines ein paar Jahre
alten Engine, die auch damals schon mit Fokus auf Rollenspiel-Elemente weiterentwickelt wurde.
Welche davon jetzt besser aussehen müsste, ist da doch weder überraschend noch von Bedeutung.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (12. Dezember 2021)

29 GB - für 'ne Demo. Weißte bescheid. 
Klar, es gibt 'ne gigantische Stadt mit unzähligen Assets, aber jetzt rechnet das mal auf ein komplettes Singleplayer-Spiel mit diversen Cutszenen, Musik und dem ganzen cinematischen Brimborium, der üblicherweise in AAA-Spielen aufgefahren wird und man erkennt schnell wo die Reise hingehen würde, Speicherplatzmäßig.

Beeindruckend ist es auf jeden Fall, was machbar ist - vor allem auf 500 € Hardware, auch wenn's nur mit 24 oder 30 FPS läuft. 

Zum ersten Mal sieht man hier Zäune, deren Maschendraht nicht nur aus einer ollen 2-D Textur besteht wie sonst üblich, sondern richtig dreidimensional aus Polygonen besteht und täuschend echt wirkt.

Wenn man den Matrix-typischen Grün-Filter deaktiviert, sieht die Stadt erst recht fotorealistisch aus.


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. Dezember 2021)

Da die Demo jetzt schon größer scheint als GTA V sehe ich das als garnicht als so viel an und sind wir mal ehrlich, wir waren vor 20 Jahren bereit 4 GB auf einer 8GB Platte zu nutzen (Gothic 1), dann sollten jetzt doch 1TB für ein sehr gutes Game drin sein...
Damals hatte man noch deutlich mehr Festplatte genutzt gegenüber dem RAM ( 4GB HDD bei 16MB RAM, heutzutage heulen alle bei 100+GB und 16GB RAM).


----------



## huenni87 (12. Dezember 2021)

Hab die Demo jetzt auch mal angeschaut auf der Ps5. Performance ist natürlich nicht gut. Für ne Techdemo ausreichend. Für ein Spiel wäre es nichts. Die Charaktere am Anfang sehen gut aus aber die Animationen finde ich doch recht steif. Gerade im Gesicht hat man das durchaus auch schon besser gesehen. Man sieht halt einfach in der Bewegung sehr einfache steife Animationen. Keine Ahnung ob das MoCaps sind?

Die Stadt ist natürlich schon recht beeindruckend, ist aber natürlich nur hübsche Kulisse. Trotzdem kann man sich da schon gut vorstellen wo die Games die nächsten Jahre hingehen. Die Anzahl der Fahrzeuge ist dabei schon sehr hoch. Bei den Passanten finde ich aber müsste mehr los sein. Die Gehsteige sind schon sehr leer trotz 35.000 NPC.


----------



## Bogo36 (13. Dezember 2021)

Demo schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber der Chromatic aberration Effekt und Motion Blur machens halt sehr unangenehm. Solche Effekte sollten seit Jahren in Games nichts mehr zu suchen haben.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (13. Dezember 2021)

Epic soll die Tech Demo mal zur Bearbeitung freigeben.
Mal sehen was dann daraus wird, wenn geschickte Menschen Hand daran legen und diese noch erweitern.


----------



## WoFNuLL (13. Dezember 2021)

twack3r schrieb:


> ODER aber, man hat sich entschieden die Techdemo auf dem größten Mainstream Markt zu zeigen und will nicht, dass parallel zu den Videos mit grottigen  fps und und RDNA2 typischer RT Schwäche auf einmal Videos dazukommen, die das Ganze in schön auf tatsächlich peformanter (PC) Hardware zeigen.
> 
> Ist natürlich weniger dramatisch als Deine Story, gebe ich zu.



Hmm dein Argument ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn ... die PS5 als auch Xbox Series X/S haben beide einen Custom Chip von AMD welcher in etwa einer abgespeckten Ryzen 3000 APU mit RDNA2 Grafikkernen entspricht und somit exakt die gleiche ( runterskalierte ) Leistung bringt wie alle anderen RX 6000 Karten ... dabei sollte man sich vor allem vor Augen führen das die Custom Chips in der PS5 / Xbox Series X/S weitaus weniger Performance haben als die "Mainstream" RX 6700.

Hier wird vielmehr gezeigt wie mit der UE5 und einer ordentlichen Optimierung auf AMD Hardware Spiele umgesetzt werden können die eben nicht am dauerschlecht Performen sind, nur weil das Spielestudio nen Exklusiv Vertrag mit NVIDIA hat um hier deren Logo als Marktführer einblenden zu lassen und dem Groß der Spieler ein auf Nvidia Karten optimiertes Erlebnis zu bieten...

So ein Sinnfreies AMD gebashe habe ich selten erlebt.


----------



## restX3 (13. Dezember 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Matrix UE 5 Tech Demo. Schon jetzt besser als es Cyberpunk 2077 jemals war.


Das ist auch nicht schwer. 
Schon GTA IV aus dem 2008 ist deutlich immersiver als Cyberpunk 2077. Die NPCs in CP77 sind einfach hirnlose Zombies und dumm wie Brot noch dazu.

Bin mal gespannt wie viel am Ende dieser Techdemo übrig bleibt in tatsächlichen Games.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (13. Dezember 2021)

Lese ständig Konsolen.
Wann kommt es für den PC (sind hier ja auch auf PCGH)


rhalin schrieb:


> Da ist aber kein RT drin oder?
> Wenn ich in Fenster schaue, sehe ich mich zwar als Spiegelung aber teilweise überschneidet sich die Umgebung wenn die Fenster durch einen Rahmen getrennt sind.


Nein , was??

Du meinst Raytracing ist garnicht next GEN?


----------



## crackajack (13. Dezember 2021)

Sieht schon klasse aus. Die vorherige Pseudo Lara Croft Demo hat bei mir aber einen runderen Eindruck hinterlassen. Irgendwas an den Autos stört mich hier. Wie starr Kurven gefahren werden, wie die Modelle scheinbar schweben ... Reifen Motion Blur, Schatten unter dem Auto... keine Ahnung was es ist, die Autos wirken halt irgendwie seltsam, wie ein gleich gut aussehender aber doch unpassender Fremdkörper. Liegt vielleicht an diesem Nanite das ja mit dynamischen Objekten eig. nicht so recht umgehen kann? Immer erst wenn ein Auto abfliegt, der Kontakt zur Straße verloren geht und irgendeine Crash-Physik startet, Unreal dann wohl zu einem anderem Modell wechselt, sieht es besser aus.


----------



## Karotte81 (13. Dezember 2021)

Nightlight schrieb:


> 29 GB - für 'ne Demo. Weißte bescheid.
> Klar, es gibt 'ne gigantische Stadt mit unzähligen Assets, aber jetzt rechnet das mal auf ein komplettes Singleplayer-Spiel mit diversen Cutszenen, Musik und dem ganzen cinematischen Brimborium, der üblicherweise in AAA-Spielen aufgefahren wird und man erkennt schnell wo die Reise hingehen würde, Speicherplatzmäßig.
> 
> Beeindruckend ist es auf jeden Fall, was machbar ist - vor allem auf 500 € Hardware, auch wenn's nur mit 24 oder 30 FPS läuft.
> ...


400€, das Laufwerk hat schließlich keine Auswirkung auf die Leistung


----------



## Gast1668381003 (13. Dezember 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> 400€, das Laufwerk hat schließlich keine Auswirkung auf die Leistung


400€, weil die Hardware stark subventioniert ist und der Verlust über die höheren Preise für Konsolenspiele wieder eingefahren wird. 

Fun facts: ohne Subventionen wären Konsolen *deutlich* teurer.


----------



## dragonor (13. Dezember 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Klar, Mann! I love hating! Und hintendran der Haß-Smiley!
> 
> Aber bei "ohne Sinn und Verstand" da bist du der Meister, nehme ich an?!



In diesem Kommentarbereich geht es um die Matrix-UE5-Demo, nicht um Cyberpunk.

Du trägst mit deinem Kommentar, der eine Techdemo mit einem Spiel vergleicht, zu nichts bei.. ausser vielleicht ein bißchen möchtegern-lustig sein/haten, vermutlich "inspiriert" durch den üblichen Standard-Hate.. naja, ist heutzutage auch nichts besonderes, darum auch das "ohne Sinn und Verstand".


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2021)

Nightlight schrieb:


> 400€, weil die Hardware stark subventioniert ist und der Verlust über die höheren Preise für Konsolenspiele wieder eingefahren wird.


Ich hatte die Tage hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen dass das nicht mehr der Fall ist.
Also das keine direkten Verluste mehr gemacht werden beim Verkauf der Konsolen.


----------



## rhalin (13. Dezember 2021)

Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Nein , was??
> 
> Du meinst Raytracing ist garnicht next GEN?


Äh , was?
Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (14. Dezember 2021)

rhalin schrieb:


> Äh , was?
> Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst.


Ich meine, es geht um eine MachbarkeitsDemo Unreal5.
Aber kein Raytracing.


----------



## aragon2000 (14. Dezember 2021)

Das Demo hat schon durchgehend Raytracing an allen Stellen wo etwas spiegeln könnte. Fensterscheiben, Autos, etc.. Fehlerfrei ist es sicher nicht, aber jetzt auch nicht schlechter als in Cyberpunk 2077. Vor allem aber spiegelt man sich hier zumindest selbst 

Jedenfalls, es sieht für mich deutlich bessser aus als ich erwartet hat was auf dieser neuen Konsolen Generation möglich ist. Man sehe ich einfach mal den Maschendraht Zaun an. Der komplette Draht ist ein runder Polygonschlauch.  Total verrückt eigentlich.


----------



## rhalin (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich seh RT eigentlich auch eher als Erleichterung für die Programmierer oder wie man das bei Games schimpft.
Wenn man Schatten, Licht oder Reflektionen nicht mehr manuell einfügen muss sondern das irgendwie über RT-Berechnung erleichtert wird können sich die Spieleschmieden vielleicht eher der Qualitätsicherung widmen  
Und besser bzw. realistischer sieht es vielleicht auch noch aus, auch wenn ich kein Fan dieser übertriebenen  Spiegelungen, bin wo alles aussieht wie hochglanzpoliert.


----------

